# Maignan guarito torna col Monza con CDK. Kjaer a Zagabria.



## admin (13 Ottobre 2022)

Tuttosport: a Verona non ci sarà ancora Maignan, ma il portiere è clinicamente guarito e aspetta il via libera dai medici per tornare ad allenarsi in gruppo. Il suo rientro è previsto per Milan-Monza del 22 ottobre (quando tornerà anche De Ketelaere), mentre Kjaer punta alla trasferta a Zagabria contro la Dinamo in programma il 25 ottobre, quando Pioli non avrà lo squalificato Tomori.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: a Verona non ci sarà ancora Maignan, ma il portiere è clinicamente guarito e aspetta il via libera dai medici per tornare ad allenarsi in gruppo. Il suo rientro è previsto per Milan-Monza del 22 ottobre (quando tornerà anche De Ketelaere), mentre Kjaer punta alla trasferta a Zagabria contro la Dinamo in programma il 25 ottobre, quando Pioli non avrà lo squalificato Tomori.


Il conto più salato alla sfortuna lo paghiamo sempre noi.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: a Verona non ci sarà ancora Maignan, ma il portiere è clinicamente guarito e aspetta il via libera dai medici per tornare ad allenarsi in gruppo. Il suo rientro è previsto per Milan-Monza del 22 ottobre (quando tornerà anche De Ketelaere), mentre Kjaer punta alla trasferta a Zagabria contro la Dinamo in programma il 25 ottobre, quando Pioli non avrà lo squalificato Tomori.



Il rientro di Maignan è fondamentale.


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: a Verona non ci sarà ancora Maignan, ma il portiere è clinicamente guarito e aspetta il via libera dai medici per tornare ad allenarsi in gruppo. Il suo rientro è previsto per Milan-Monza del 22 ottobre (quando tornerà anche De Ketelaere), mentre Kjaer punta alla trasferta a Zagabria contro la Dinamo in programma il 25 ottobre, *quando Pioli non avrà lo squalificato Tomori.*


E' ora che il calcio cambi. Siamo fermi al medioevo. Già devi giocare 80' in dieci per via di un incompetente. Non bastasse lo stesso giocatore salta anche la partita successiva. C'è bisogno di usare più cartellini ma allo stesso tempo di togliere le squalifiche, tranne alcuni casi (condotte violente o cose simili).


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> E' ora che il calcio cambi. Siamo fermi al medioevo. Già devi giocare 80' in dieci per via di un incompetente. Non bastasse lo stesso giocatore salta anche la partita successiva. C'è bisogno di usare più cartellini ma allo stesso tempo di togliere le squalifiche, tranne alcuni casi (condotte violente o cose simili).


Negli altri sport esiste questa regola. ?


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Negli altri sport esiste questa regola. ?


Basket, rugby, pallavolo


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Ottobre 2022)

infatti la squalifica secondo me andrebbe fatta solo in caso di intenzionalità.
leggasi infamata.


----------



## ILMAGO (13 Ottobre 2022)

In champions resta però tata giusto?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il rientro di Maignan è fondamentale.


Anche se Tatarusanu, ancora una volta, si è dimostrato un cambio affidabile, ma il plus che ti da Mike, soprattutto in impostazione e leadership, nessuno al mondo ce l'ha.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> E' ora che il calcio cambi. Siamo fermi al medioevo. Già devi giocare 80' in dieci per via di un incompetente. Non bastasse lo stesso giocatore salta anche la partita successiva. C'è bisogno di usare più cartellini ma allo stesso tempo di togliere le squalifiche, tranne alcuni casi (condotte violente o cose simili).


La FIFA si preoccupa tanto dello spettacolo e poi permette ancora che si giochino partite in inferiorità numerica per 80 minuti.

E' un mio ormai vecchio cavallo di battaglia. Nel 2022 è assurdo, semplicemente, che esista ancora la regola dell'espulsione definitiva. Nel calcio di oggi non si puo giocare in inferiorità numerica, è una regola arcaica valida in un calcio che non esiste piu.

Questa cosa la sostengo da anni, tra l'altro. Oggi il calcio è tatticamente e tecnicamente cosi evoluto che una squadra in inferiorità numerica puo reggere il confronto a meno che non sia di molto superiore. Senza considerare che quella in dieci finisce per difendersi in modo passivo e posizionale, per cui comunque di che "spettacolo" siamo parlando??? Diventa in ogni caso una partita inguardabile.


----------



## TheKombo (13 Ottobre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Negli altri sport esiste questa regola. ?


Ma quando mai, negli altri sport di squadra l'eventuale espulsione si esaurisce alla gara in corso e si applica solo ed esclusivamente per condotta violenta o gravemente antisportiva (proteste reiterate, ecc.)


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> In champions resta però tata giusto?


in teoria no.

anzi mi correggo leggo ora che dura 1 mese minimo la sostituzione....
cioè, sti geni han messo quel cesso di tata al posto di mirante così ci perdiamo anche le ultime 2 con mike..

io dico che lo fanno apposta ad esser stupidi..


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (13 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La FIFA si preoccupa tanto dello spettacolo e poi permette ancora che si giochino partite in inferiorità numerica per 80 minuti.
> 
> E' un mio ormai vecchio cavallo di battaglia. Nel 2022 è assurdo, semplicemente, che esista ancora la regola dell'espulsione definitiva. Nel calcio di oggi non si puo giocare in inferiorità numerica, è una regola arcaica valida in un calcio che non esiste piu.
> 
> Questa cosa la sostengo da anni, tra l'altro. Oggi il calcio è tatticamente e tecnicamente cosi evoluto che una squadra in inferiorità numerica puo reggere il confronto a meno che non sia di molto superiore. Senza considerare che quella in dieci finisce per difendersi in modo passivo e posizionale, per cui comunque di che "spettacolo" siamo parlando??? Diventa in ogni caso una partita inguardabile.


quale sarebbe la tua soluzione?

Nel rugby ad esempio hanno il cartellino giallo, che comporta un'espulsione temporanea di 10 minuti, mentre il rosso, usato solo per casi estremi di condotta pericolosa, comporta l'espulsione definitiva.
Simile l'hockey con il power play, dove c'e` una sospensione temporanea.

In entrambi, pero`, la sospensione temporanea cambia solo momentaneamente l'attitudine e la tattica della squadra in inferiorita`, mentre il rosso nel calcio, come hai detto giustamente, cambia totalmente l'intero incontro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche se Tatarusanu, ancora una volta, si è dimostrato un cambio affidabile, ma il plus che ti da Mike, soprattutto in impostazione e leadership, nessuno al mondo ce l'ha.


ma se non ne becca una?


----------



## smallball (13 Ottobre 2022)

Bellissima notizia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma se non ne becca una?



Forse noi guardiamo le partite dell'altro Tatarusanu che gioca nell'universo parallelo


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Ottobre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Negli altri sport esiste questa regola. ?


Certo, espulsione definitiva per il calciatore sanzionato ma inferiorità numerica per la squadra al limite solo a tempo.
Come per il calcio a 5.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: a Verona non ci sarà ancora Maignan, ma il portiere è clinicamente guarito e aspetta il via libera dai medici per tornare ad allenarsi in gruppo. Il suo rientro è previsto per Milan-Monza del 22 ottobre (quando tornerà anche De Ketelaere), mentre Kjaer punta alla trasferta a Zagabria contro la Dinamo in programma il 25 ottobre, quando Pioli non avrà lo squalificato Tomori.


Fondamentale il suo rientro.

Tatarusanu da la stessa insicurezza di Donnarumma....da brividi.


----------



## Alekos (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ma Maignan può rientrare in Champions o ormai è escluso dalla lista fino agli eventuali ottavi?


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> quale sarebbe la tua soluzione?
> 
> Nel rugby ad esempio hanno il cartellino giallo, che comporta un'espulsione temporanea di 10 minuti, mentre il rosso, usato solo per casi estremi di condotta pericolosa, comporta l'espulsione definitiva.
> Simile l'hockey con il power play, dove c'e` una sospensione temporanea.
> ...


Vedrei bene una espulsione temporanea, tipo dieci minuti, poi il giocatore espulso non puo piu rientrare ma puo farlo un suo sostituto dalla panchina per ristabilire la parità numerica. Magari pensando ad un limite di due o tre espulsioni dopo le quali si gioca in inferiorità numerica, proprio per evitare troppi casi in una partita.

Naturalmente discorso diverso per condotta violenta dove l'espulsione potrebbe rimanere come è adesso, definitiva.

Il problema sono quelle per doppio giallo o per falli di gioco normali.

Comunque si, nel calcio del 2022 è proprio impossibile giocare in inferiorità numerica. Diventano partite impari e inguardabili perchè salta tutto il piano tattico e una squadra un minimo organizzata (e a livello alto lo sono tutte, pure le piu deboli) sanno sfruttare l'uomo in piu in modo scientifico.

Io sono sincero, dopo l'espulsione di Tomori non ho seguito piu la partita. L'ho guardata di sfuggita perchè le partite in disparità numerica mi fanno proprio schifo, sono inguardabili, per me non sono calcio.


----------



## mil77 (13 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in teoria no.
> 
> anzi mi correggo leggo ora che dura 1 mese minimo la sostituzione....
> cioè, sti geni han messo quel cesso di tata al posto di mirante così ci perdiamo anche le ultime 2 con mike..
> ...


Maignan puo' giocare a zagabria. La prognosi di 30 giorni x rimetterlo in lista scade il 24, il giorno prima della partita


----------



## mil77 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Negli altri sport esiste questa regola. ?


Nel basket la prima squalifica se è solo di una giornata viene sostituta con multa. Dalla seconda squalifica sei obbligato a scontarla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Maignan puo' giocare a zagabria. La prognosi di 30 giorni x rimetterlo in lista scade il 24, il giorno prima della partita


ah per fortuna, pensavo 30 giorni dalla partita col chelsea d'andata.
sarebbe stato assurdo infatti.


----------



## Kaw (13 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: a Verona non ci sarà ancora Maignan, ma il portiere è clinicamente guarito e aspetta il via libera dai medici per tornare ad allenarsi in gruppo. Il suo rientro è previsto per Milan-Monza del 22 ottobre (quando tornerà anche De Ketelaere), mentre Kjaer punta alla trasferta a Zagabria contro la Dinamo in programma il 25 ottobre, quando Pioli non avrà lo squalificato Tomori.


Scusate ma quindi nella settimana tra il 16 e il 23 non ci sono partite infrasettimanali?


----------



## neversayconte (13 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La FIFA si preoccupa tanto dello spettacolo e poi permette ancora che si giochino partite in inferiorità numerica per 80 minuti.
> 
> E' un mio ormai vecchio cavallo di battaglia. Nel 2022 è assurdo, semplicemente, che esista ancora la regola dell'espulsione definitiva. Nel calcio di oggi non si puo giocare in inferiorità numerica, è una regola arcaica valida in un calcio che non esiste piu.
> 
> Questa cosa la sostengo da anni, tra l'altro. Oggi il calcio è tatticamente e tecnicamente cosi evoluto che una squadra in inferiorità numerica puo reggere il confronto a meno che non sia di molto superiore. Senza considerare che quella in dieci finisce per difendersi in modo passivo e posizionale, per cui comunque di che "spettacolo" siamo parlando??? Diventa in ogni caso una partita inguardabile.


l'espulsione a tempo è una cosa che metterebbe d'accordo tutti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La FIFA si preoccupa tanto dello spettacolo e poi permette ancora che si giochino partite in inferiorità numerica per 80 minuti.
> 
> E' un mio ormai vecchio cavallo di battaglia. Nel 2022 è assurdo, semplicemente, che esista ancora la regola dell'espulsione definitiva. Nel calcio di oggi non si puo giocare in inferiorità numerica, è una regola arcaica valida in un calcio che non esiste piu.
> 
> Questa cosa la sostengo da anni, tra l'altro. Oggi il calcio è tatticamente e tecnicamente cosi evoluto che una squadra in inferiorità numerica puo reggere il confronto a meno che non sia di molto superiore. Senza considerare che quella in dieci finisce per difendersi in modo passivo e posizionale, per cui comunque di che "spettacolo" siamo parlando??? Diventa in ogni caso una partita inguardabile.


Non tolgono sta regola perché è un arma per pilotare le partite, come successo a noi. Non credo più agli errori in buonafede. Qua ci volevano far perdere,punto.


----------



## Gamma (13 Ottobre 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Scusate ma quindi nella settimana tra il 16 e il 23 non ci sono partite infrasettimanali?


No, né in campionato né in Champions.


----------

